# Turmeric.. who uses it and where can I buy it from? maidstone



## Izzy&Ella (4 January 2014)

As above.. I've read a lot of good reviews on Turmeric given to horses to help stiffness, itchyness, general health etc.. 

Who on here uses it? Have you had good results? 

And where can I get some from? I don't have ebay or paypal lol


----------



## Cloudyhead1 (4 January 2014)

Turmeric is available from all supermarkets. If you have an indian supermarket near you you will be able to buy it in large quantities which will be cheaper.


----------



## Izzy&Ella (4 January 2014)

I don't think there's an indian supermarket but have looked in morrisons, asda and tesco to no avail..


----------



## Cloudyhead1 (4 January 2014)

In the herbs and spices aisle. I do hope I haven't misunderstood! it is sold in little jars but I have bought it in large bags on occasion when I have seen it in the 'world foods' section. It is really common.


----------



## JoG (4 January 2014)

Cloudyhead1 said:



			Turmeric is available from all supermarkets. If you have an indian supermarket near you you will be able to buy it in large quantities which will be cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Would cost a fortune buying little jars from the supermarket, you probably use it all in a day or two!!

Look at something like this and get 5kg at once:
http://www.theasiancookshop.co.uk/turmeric-powder-ground-haldi-by-trs-1779-p.asp

Helpful if you have an old supplements tub to store it in


----------



## mightymammoth (4 January 2014)

are you on the turmeric users facebook group? Very useful group


----------



## Izzy&Ella (4 January 2014)

Ok I'll keep an eye out for it  and yes I'm on the tumeric user group on facebook  no you haven't misunderstood cloudyhead1  x


----------



## claribella (6 January 2014)

If you've got a big Tesco near you then they do 400g of turmeric in the weird aisle that contains things like free from' and lucky charms and huge big bags of rice etc. Its £1.99. I brought a couple of bags just because I wasn't sure if my fuss pot would eat it. As it happens she is so Ive been recommended the Asian supermarket online. They do 5kg for a bout a tenner.

Turmeric on its own is not easily absorbed so its good to add some freshly ground pepper and either olive, coconut or linseed oil as this helps with the absorbtion process.

Ive been giving it for about six weeks to my mare. Initially it was for her joints and I noticed a difference within a few days. Three weeks after she had been on it her sarcoid ddisappeared. Shes much happier, more spritely and looks really healthy. Her coat has got redder and softer and her runny eye has totally cleared up. Its brilliant stuff! Highly recommended! 

I started off with just a pinch as shes fussy but then upped it gradually. Shes now on two teaspoons a day. 

Theres a group on fb that is really helpful called 'turmeric users group'. So many encouraging testamonies on there


----------



## Izzy&Ella (6 January 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply! I've got her a bag in an asian food shop which I persuaded my dad to take me too!  

I can't seem to find coconut oil anywhere! Could I use sunflower or corn oil? I've got a pepper grinder already  

My local feed shop doesn't sell linseed oil either which is quite annoying, so I guess I'll have to use olive oil 

I'm a member of the turmeric user group on fb, I posted on there yesterday with regards to my 23 year old mare  

Wow, your story is quite inspiring too! Its mainly needed for her stiff and clicky joints so hopefully I will see an improvement all round with her  xx


----------



## Kelly Marks (6 January 2014)

I get mine from Cotwold Herbs www.CotsHerb.co.uk bought it in a great big pack.  I just feed a big heaped measure dry with no problems.  I've no idea if it does all it says it does but my 19 year old Pie seems very well.


----------



## claribella (7 January 2014)

Its best not to use man made oils like vegetable oil or sunflower oil because they are both inflammatries which combats what the turmeric is tryin to do as its an anti-inflammatory. You can use micronized linseed, I use that but also add a bit of olive oil to it as well 

I know Im blown away by the effects of it. I suffer from Rheumatoid arthritis and my hands were really hurting the other night so I took a teaspoon in a glass of milk and despite it being absolutely disgusting, it worked a treat. I just need to find a palatableto feed it to myself 

Keep us updated:~)


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 January 2014)

All of my horses are on it now and I have just bought the Turmeric tablets from Healthspan. They work out quite expensive, but I assume that is because the curcumin is concerntrated. I am only on day 2 so waiting in eager anticipation for full effect yet.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (7 January 2014)

I bought some on Sunday evening from a seller called valleyviewaimalfeed on ebay, arrived by courier this morning (Tue), £2.99 for 1kg plus £2.99 delivery.


----------



## Follysmum (7 January 2014)

I was feeding it with micro linseed, is this ok to get best effect or do I need to make it into a paste first.


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 January 2014)

Follysmum said:



			I was feeding it with micro linseed, is this ok to get best effect or do I need to make it into a paste first.
		
Click to expand...

I feed it with a cup of micronized linseed and 8 or 9 turns of black pepper - I then dampen the feed and mix iit all in


Valleyview Feeds are a great company I used to buy locust bean from them. The Asian cook shop online is the cheapest for 5kg of Turmeric it's £10


----------



## Follysmum (7 January 2014)

Brill, thankyou I will add some black pepper in also.


----------



## paulineh (7 January 2014)

My mare has been on it since the beginning of January. I give her a 15ml scoop in the morning and the evening. I will add the black pepper and some Linseed. How much Black pepper do people use.

I have also just requested membership to the Turmeric user e's group on FB


----------



## Follysmum (7 January 2014)

paulineh said:



			My mare has been on it since the beginning of January. I give her a 15ml scoop in the morning and the evening. I will add the black pepper and some Linseed. How much Black pepper do people use.

I have also just requested membership to the Turmeric user e's group on FB
		
Click to expand...

Facebook group says 6/8 turns of pepper. ( off to buy a grinder lol )


----------



## HappyAl (27 February 2014)

This is a good and affordable coconut oil - for horses and humans.  It has so many health benefits for people too!  This has the flavour extracted so you can use for all your cooking, as well add to horses feed with turmeric. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KTC-100%-Pu...F8&qid=1393505477&sr=8-5&keywords=coconut+oil


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2014)

claribella said:



			Its best not to use man made oils like vegetable oil or sunflower oil because they are both inflammatries which combats what the turmeric is tryin to do as its an anti-inflammatory. You can use micronized linseed, I use that but also add a bit of olive oil to it as well 

I know Im blown away by the effects of it. I suffer from Rheumatoid arthritis and my hands were really hurting the other night so I took a teaspoon in a glass of milk and despite it being absolutely disgusting, it worked a treat. I just need to find a palatableto feed it to myself 

Keep us updated:~)
		
Click to expand...

Claribella. I started taking it 3 weeks ago. I mix it with ground pepper and cocoanut oil and shape it into pellets that I can swallow without tasting. ( much lol)  Cocoanut is best I think because it's also got good healthy properties and as it hardens it's easy to form into lumps big enough to swallow. I'm also really noticing a difference to my psoriasis and sore achy elbows. I stopped taking it for 3 days and woke up on 4th morning with sore elbows and itchy skin. Back on it again and will remain so this time.


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2014)

HappyAl said:



			This is a good and affordable coconut oil - for horses and humans.  It has so many health benefits for people too!  This has the flavour extracted so you can use for all your cooking, as well add to horses feed with turmeric. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KTC-100%-Pu...F8&qid=1393505477&sr=8-5&keywords=coconut+oil

Click to expand...

That explains it! I've got that brand here in Cyprus and noticed there's no flavour whereas the one I bought from Tescos is very cocoanutty.  Mines in a bottle though..somewhat impractical as you have to submerge in warm water to melt it to get it out.


----------



## ibot (27 February 2014)

I have only heard about it the other day is it good for itchy  horses?? I am not sure whether to try it this year on my SI boy?? what do you think? you can buy big bags from Bookers and macro.


----------



## flirtygerty (27 February 2014)

I've just started my four (2x20yr olds) and myself on it (arthritis) for myself I just sprinkle it with pepper as a base layer on a sandwich, makes an unusual bacon and egg sarnie, or sprinkle it in anything really


----------

